# anniversary gifts from the wife



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

My anniversary gift from the wifee.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Luv is grand. Congrats on the Anniversary, and the gift and many more to come!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

She is a keeper!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You have educated her well on cigar selection - helluva anniversary present!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting ready to spark one of the Bahia Icons now. Been waiting awhile to get one of these.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You have a great,great lady*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *You have a great,great lady*


I concur with this statement....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I concur with this statement....


I second that ,she's a keeper,4 sure.congrats


----------



## Eyedoc2020 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats on the aniv. and for having a wife with excellent tastes.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Dude! I think she is try to kill you with smokes. I have a disposal unit on my front porch. I'll take care of you.

Very nice gift!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats all around


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow shes a keeper forsure. awsome present


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

does she have any sisters, lol


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats on the Anniversary and the Mother Lode. Nice!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

thats an intensely good assortment!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Dayum.......how long have you all been married? My 20th anniversary is coming up.......

Nice anniversary gifts!! Props to the Mrs.!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

The real question is, what did you get HER that you should deserve such wonderful gifts (and don't say the pleasure of being married to you!).

Nice stuff, congrats on both!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, Give her a BIG Hug. Enjoy Flint


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

She's a keeper and congrats


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That's great! Congrats.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

I tell you love is amazing! Great gift!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats! Dam, now I am shure I married the wrong one! All I get are 3 kisses and some hazy promisses! :redface:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on the Ann'y and that awesome gift. yup, she's a keeper!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That is awesome! She knows you well!



SVB said:


> The real question is, what did you get HER that you should deserve such wonderful gifts (and don't say the pleasure of being married to you!).


Now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy Annv. & many more to come I'm sure---Now to to pick up something for her ????????? Can't go wrong with jewelry I always say---At least that is what my misses would always enjoy...Have a great day!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy aniversary and a nice hit by your wife. I dont know how many years you have but you better make her happy for years to come.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!! What a great lady!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats!
some amazing stuff there


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that's what I call a wife, do let me know if ever you want to let her go.!!!

Colin


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Brother, your wife is a saint.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...what a woman...happy anniverary...enjoy


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> The real question is, what did you get HER that you should deserve such wonderful gifts (and don't say the pleasure of being married to you!).
> 
> Nice stuff, congrats on both!


My wife isnt into jewelry as much so she got the Harddrive camcorder shes been wanting.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely no chance of that happening in my house. Congrats, on both the gift AND the anniversary.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats all the way around


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Does she have a sister?


If she does I will flip you for her


----------

